# hatching killifish eggs



## samc (6 Aug 2009)

hi all
as most of you know killifish very attractive fish. i was looking on ebay and saw that you can buy killi eggs of lots of species cheap and hatch them yourself, which i would like to have a go at. i just woundered if any of you guys have ever done this? and have you any tips?

i know you need to keep them in a tub with peat at room temperature and when they hatch ill need micro worms and powders to feed them but still not 100% confident enough to try any yet


----------



## squiggley (6 Aug 2009)

I found that Nothobranchius are easy.

"Just add water" and half an hour later you have fry.


----------



## samc (6 Aug 2009)

i have read they have to be in peat for a month or so then put them in water and like you say they hatch in half an hour  i should say yours were at the ready to hatch stage


----------



## squiggley (6 Aug 2009)

Sorry I was just refering to the hatch process.

Depending on who you get the eggs from, some will give you a batch that is almost ready to hatch where others I have to wait a couple of months for the hatch date.


----------



## samc (6 Aug 2009)

thats what i was thinking. i emailed a guy on ebay as id rather they hatch sooner


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Aug 2009)

I looked into this previously has I like the killies too and wanted to setup a Killie only tank, but found that process a little tricky so gave up on the idea, a local LFS (Wholesale Tropicals) sell a lot of killie fish species.


----------



## samc (6 Aug 2009)

im guessing they will be ok in a planted tank. i was going to put some in my new tank when i get it. any day LD


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Aug 2009)

Nothos generally need salt in the water to prevent them from getting velvet, certainly as you raise them.  When adults I've found my _N.korthausae_ Red are a bit tougher and can manage without the salt and I've slowly dropped the amount in there until they're now in fresh water.  But I'm waiting to see how well they do longer term.  As they are over 6 months old some of them are starting to look a bit elderly too!  Nice fish though.

However they're not the best community fish as they do squabble a lot so i'm not sure I'd even want to keep them in a slightly salty set up.

As fry you need to keep them in small containers and give them lots of feeds of live foods and change the water daily.  As they grow increase the size of the containers and add a sponge filter as soon as there's room.

If you want killies for a planted tank then look at the non-annuals such as _Aphyosemion_, _Chromaphyosemion _and _Fundulopanchax_, not annuals IMO.


----------



## samc (7 Aug 2009)

thanks ed  the ones i will be getting are Fundulopanchax species and will be in a tank of there own which is already set up. will they be ok when they hatch to put them straight in there? its only a nano and i can change water frequently


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Aug 2009)

Which species because not all _Fundulopanchax _will be small enough for a nano - they're generally bigger than _Aphyosemion _and _Chromaphyosemion_?

Either way I'd hatch them in small tub on top of the tank or somewhere warm as you can feed them the baby brine shrimp and/or microworms they will need to do well in a small space and change the water and keep the tub clean more easily.  After 2-4 weeks (depending on species and how well they grow) they will be big enough to go in the nano where they will do excellently and will probably spawn and hatch in the tank without you having to any extra work.  If it were me I'd go with a _Chromaphyosemion _spp. as they are smaller, beautiful and don't eat their own fry.


----------



## samc (7 Aug 2009)

i was going to get the misaje ones i think they will only be in the nano until i get my 100l set up and they will go in there


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Aug 2009)

These are _Fundulopanchax nigerianus_ Misaje.  Misaje is there collection location, or somewhere nearby there anyway.

It should be a good choice depending on aggression levels.  I have kept _Fp.gardneri_ 'Nsukka Gold' and if there similar to those they should be a good choice.  The fry are nice and large on hatching and pretty tough and will grow quickly.  Bear in mind many people keep killies in small tanks anyway for breeding so a nano will be perfect for keeping and breeding most species.

For more information check out the pages on Tim Addis's excellent site. 
This is the page on Fundulopanchax nigerianus
And this is the page specifically on the Misaje location


----------



## samc (7 Aug 2009)

thats a pretty good site. i normally search a while then put questions on the forum when i give up. there should be more site like that. 

the ones i will be getting are the gold variety


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Aug 2009)

The golds are nice.  Where are you getting them from?


----------



## samc (7 Aug 2009)

i am getting the eggs from ebay. the person selling them does if for a hobby and has a photo on the ad of one of the adults. they are about Â£5 with postage for 10 eggs which they said will hatch in about a week. not a bad deal i think 

i would put a link but i think its agenst the rules


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Aug 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> i would put a link but i think its agenst the rules



Well not as far as I'm aware!   

I'm only asking as there are good number of forms of gardneri/nigerianus around (especially Gold forms) that are very poorly identified and really hybrids between species and/or populations and you can end up with some fish that don't really look like what they're supposed to.  I tried searching Ebay but couldn't find any Fundulopanchax for sale!!!!


----------



## samc (8 Aug 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Well not as far as I'm aware!



maybe its not then  

the auction has ended now but said they will list more. they said that i can buy them straight from them anyway.

ill post a link when they are back on


----------

